
Maids for Sale: Silicon Valley’s Online Slave Market [video] - happy-go-lucky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxz-vmbFXd4
======
Arnt
I feel apprehensive about some of these things… well, not the specific
instance here, more generally:

There's an implication (in this story and others like it) that Apple, Google
et cetera should turn away distasteful customers, or if they don't, then A/G/…
can be blamed for whatever those customers do. But it's not clear to me that a
very big company should even be permitted to choose its customers. That a
smallish company with 0.1% worldwide market share is choosy, okay, in that
case would-be customers have other suppliers and service providers.

But if a monopolist or oligopolist turns away customers, IMO that encroaches
on the legislature, which ought to have the sole right to forbid things.
Expecting Apple or Google to ban things that the relevant legislature will not
ban is, in a way, to step away from the rule of law. Expecting that is to want
a world where we're ruled by corporations rather than by legislatures.

Or…?

------
pnako
Fake news. This is taking place in the Gulf, using local apps (similar to eBay
or Craigslist)... that happen to be available on Apple or Android stores.

Instead of reporting on an ancestral culture of slavery in this region, the
BBC used a heuristic that keeps shifting the blame until it falls on a
western/white country. Disgusting propaganda.

